# Bloomberg article about the demise of Travis Kalanick: a ‘must read’



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

*The Fall of Travis Kalanick Was a Lot Weirder and Darker Than You Thought *

Silicon Valley CEOs are supposed to be sacrosanct. So how did it all go wrong at Uber?
By
Eric Newcomer
and
Brad Stone

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...was-a-lot-weirder-and-darker-than-you-thought

Jack Malarkey comments:

Among other things, this article says that Travis Kalanick supported paying the driver who was in the viral video featuring Mr Kalanick USD200,000 from his own funds.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> *The Fall of Travis Kalanick Was a Lot Weirder and Darker Than You Thought *
> 
> Silicon Valley CEOs are supposed to be sacrosanct. So how did it all go wrong at Uber?
> By
> ...


Thanks for this piece, Jack.
Fawzi Kamel certainly got the mother of all unicorns didn't he?

I cannot believe that the surname of the co-writer of this story is Newcomer. 

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

One reoccuring theme
Is how much BLOOMBERG seems to have had to do with all of this.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> The Fall of Travis Kalanick Was a Lot Weirder and Darker Than You Thought


Not surprising how the majority of the top execs are only interested in whats in it for them & how to skim off as much $$$ as they can

Uber has corporate cancer, I wonder if it is terminal ?


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> *The Fall of Travis Kalanick Was a Lot Weirder and Darker Than You Thought *
> 
> Silicon Valley CEOs are supposed to be sacrosanct. So how did it all go wrong at Uber?
> By
> ...


I don't think Travis shouldn't pay any money to the driver as it was only a verbal insult but no damage wax done . But just a formal apology is enough . Either way he still have to resign .


----------



## Golfer (Nov 10, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> *The Fall of Travis Kalanick Was a Lot Weirder and Darker Than You Thought *
> 
> Silicon Valley CEOs are supposed to be sacrosanct. So how did it all go wrong at Uber?
> By
> ...


Well Jack I thought "Wall Street " was a good movie !


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> *The Fall of Travis Kalanick Was a Lot Weirder and Darker Than You Thought *
> 
> Silicon Valley CEOs are supposed to be sacrosanct. So how did it all go wrong at Uber?
> By
> ...


It's observed at power gone to his head and losing his marbles!


----------

